# Controlling AMX from an iPhone



## georgeMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Has anyone here been a beta tester for the AMX app for iPhone?

www.touchpanelcontrol.com

It looks like it will be what I want but I'd like to be able to try it first.


----------

